# build-up of all my bikes



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

all picture about all my build up of all my bikes...now 6 bikes is underconstruction  

start with my new trike for this year with a big lover seat , he gonna be sweet


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

more pictures :biggrin: 











color  








custom fork


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

my lover seat :biggrin: not finish but give you a good idea


primer :biggrin: 

base coat  


FLAKESSS :cheesy: 


[/quote]


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm starting now this two bikes, I got my metal so tomorow I cut my design :biggrin: 



[/quote]


[/quote]


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

my trike hopper will be ready only in 2008 but he gonna be really bad ass  




[/quote]




[/quote]


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

my d-twist handlebar and sprocket for the trike hopper 


[/quote]

[/quote]


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

and my two last project  

I will got air ride for this trike  

this one will be ready for the paint job in 1 or 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thats the shit right there, good job Joe & Jon
Nice work guys


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

That lovely seat's gonna be really nice cant wait to see it all done


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

nice looking bikes!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice work.. looking very very good..

good luck


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1+Apr 16 2007, 03:19 PM~7704003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Great Looking Projects U Got Going There!

Keep It Up!


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

damn you get down. most foos with 6 projects dont even get one finished but it looks like your gonna get all of your shit done!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

good work just a need a lil more practice welding but it takes time


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 19 2007, 06:31 PM~7731057
> *good work just a need a lil more practice welding but it takes time
> *


 :biggrin: shitty weld with a shitty welder :uh:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

next pictures will be in like 5 weeks hehe


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn lots of bikes at once is hard not to make them halfassed 
loving the trike with love seat goodluck on this buildssss


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 01:47 PM~7736322
> *damn lots of bikes at once is hard not to make them halfassed
> loving the trike with love seat goodluck on this buildssss
> *


thanks bro


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 20 2007, 12:33 AM~7733187
> *next pictures will be in like 5 weeks hehe
> *


lol yeah but the bike is comming slowly because I get busy with my fucking job lol


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

you a buissy man :0 :biggrin: 
realy nice bikes, great designs!


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 20 2007, 12:33 AM~7733187
> *next pictures will be in like 5 weeks hehe
> *


you pretty good bro lol  I got some picture now :biggrin: I will post after my drive lesson :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

only two piece I need to cut so saturday I going to weld all this


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

not fellin the skirt


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 16 2007, 06:25 PM~7919283
> *not fellin the skirt
> *


x2 where you weld that shit


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

I recive my new bike  

new cylinder  

paint job look pretty good


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I like it is that trike that was on ebay??


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 23 2007, 08:44 PM~7967094
> *I recive my new bike
> 
> new cylinder
> ...


nice one homie, realy like the handle bars  
what you need those cilinders for?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

hydro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it family you sound liek me have way to many bikes :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 24 2007, 12:06 PM~7969942
> *damn it family you sound liek me have way to many bikes  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

my new bike :biggrin: 





[/quote]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sick


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

THANKS BROTHAAA :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

damn thats nice ..plenty of room for murals


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 20 2007, 12:05 AM~7732496
> *:biggrin: shitty weld with a shitty welder  :uh:
> *



so true ..


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

some picture about a ride I did with a lux member


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

i would change that green sadle... is it made for this one or did it came of an old bike?
btw nice pics with nice bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 27 2007, 10:22 AM~7987607
> *i would change that green sadle... is it made for this one or did it came of an old bike?
> btw nice pics with nice bikes :thumbsup:
> *


they came of an old bike


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

some work from today  what you think about this


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

fork with hydraulics ready to be on my bike for tonight


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

picture about a ride last week-end  



[

[U


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Wow and I thought I had a lot of projects :around:


Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 12 2007, 06:09 PM~8091319
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 you should put a mural on the blue trike.


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

lol your aren't the first that tell me this but its my daily ride , I will get a bike with a bad ass paint soon so this one I will keep it like this


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

joe thats the trike from the guy out in NJ right


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 12 2007, 07:58 PM~8092486
> *joe thats the trike from the guy out in NJ right
> *


 :biggrin: yupp but the pump its from me


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

looks good u took the setup off the red trike


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 12 2007, 08:03 PM~8092525
> *looks good u took the setup off the red trike
> *


yup :biggrin: I redone all the red trike next winter for 2008 :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ey can u do me a fav and take some good shots ot the hydros setp like were the pump n shit


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 12 2007, 08:07 PM~8092557
> *ey can u do me a fav and take some good shots ot the hydros setp like were the pump n shit
> *


?? the pump is just on the bike nothing is instal yet but tomorow I will try if I find how I can put my battrie


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 12 2007, 05:57 PM~8092472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not fellint it :nosad: 
the frame has no flow at all
the forks dont match shit
the color is nice tho 

and how u mount the pump like that?

wat ever happend to judas? that mother fucker was good to build bikes?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 26 2007, 11:40 PM~7986476
> *some picture about a ride I did with a lux member
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 12 2007, 08:25 PM~8092709
> *not fellint it :nosad:
> the frame has no flow at all
> the forks dont match shit
> ...


dont worry about the fork I'm going to do something with it  and dont worry about other thing  judas sold her rat salad to abel and now he work on his car , a 69 charger I think and he loose her interresting for lowriding


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that sucks cus that mofo could build frames n shiit bad assones to
post pics how u mount the pump on the trike with that steel shit


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 12 2007, 06:25 PM~8092709
> *not fellint it :nosad:
> the frame has no flow at all
> the forks dont match shit
> ...


He screwed a couple of members including myself. He was really good though.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that sucks balls but yes he was good he was canadas best in my book 
rat salad, that green joe money bike with moeny , that blue one he had, that chopper damn tahtt sucks tho


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 13 2007, 11:31 AM~8096391
> *damn that sucks balls but yes he was good he was canadas best in my book
> rat salad, that green joe money bike with moeny , that blue one he had, that chopper damn tahtt sucks tho
> *


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 13 2007, 09:40 PM~8100874
> *
> 
> 
> *


Ou sont tes pieces dtwist?


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 14 2007, 12:49 AM~8101309
> *Ou sont tes pieces dtwist?
> *


son chez moi lol :biggrin: jvais les envoyer bientot au chrome


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

smart move on that fork im doing the same thing


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 14 2007, 08:28 PM~8106663
> *smart move on that fork im doing the same thing
> *


thanks :biggrin: tomorow I will test my hydraulics


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

some video about my bike hopping last night, first time I try it this year  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEwOHcVjwBs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEwOHcVjwBs


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i like how the guy pulls the bike off the ground


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

that doesnt look good at all


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

this is how bikes with dros should hop http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMXli86h4gM


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 17 2007, 07:09 PM~8122541
> *this is how bikes with dros should hop http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMXli86h4gM
> *


yeah only if you got a cut fork but I got custom bar fork so is very different for real ,  trust me ,today at the show , my bike on some picture you think is hopping like 3 feets  but I dont get this picture :tears:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: that hop


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 17 2007, 05:08 PM~8122536
> *that doesnt look good at all
> *


:uh:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 18 2007, 12:29 AM~8124580
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 17 2007, 10:33 PM~8124608
> *:biggrin:
> *


  
J'te check bro, il en a des fifes ici sur layitlow.


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 18 2007, 12:35 AM~8124616
> *
> J'te check bro, il en a des fifes ici sur layitlow.
> *


loll thanks  bah des genre de haters yen na un de temps en temps lol


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 17 2007, 10:45 PM~8124668
> *loll thanks   bah des genre de haters yen na un de temps en temps lol
> *


Yep. En passant, est ce que le show c'est passer bien?


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 18 2007, 12:52 AM~8124700
> *Yep. En passant, est ce que le show c'est passer bien?
> *


bien sur , juste la température le matin étais pas très encouragente mais en après midi sétais vraiment bo  sétais un vrai bon show :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

another nice video about my bike  
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=4vpnfq0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

why does he have to hold it


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 18 2007, 10:48 PM~8131114
> *why does he have to hold it
> *


because the handlebar will turn if nobody keep it straight , in the video , my friend told to somebody this but in french loll


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

im taking frnehc i have a french final tomorow.. ima fail taht shit -_- je n'aime pas parle fracais


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 18 2007, 11:38 PM~8131629
> *im taking frnehc i have a french final tomorow.. ima fail taht shit -_- je n'aime pas parle fracais
> *


lolll can you speak more french or just few word?  but your sentence is okay :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i can speak a little no big words or anything like that if my french teacher wasnt a bitch i would probably like learning french


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 18 2007, 11:42 PM~8131670
> *i can speak a little no big words or anything like that if my french teacher wasnt a bitch i would probably like learning french
> *


lolll


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: I will try to make a display with this 

take off my hydraulics and rims because my rims is very dirty :0 

I fucked up my front fender with my hopping  :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

you should mount those cylinders ahead of the crown so that theyre upright some im still working on it but from the mock fitting it looks like this fucker is gonna fly


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 06:12 PM~8136270
> *you should mount those cylinders ahead of the crown so that theyre upright some im still working on it but from the mock fitting it looks like this fucker is gonna fly
> *


WAT U MEAN CAN U SHOW ME A PIX IF WAT U MEAN


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 19 2007, 03:21 PM~8136333
> *WAT U MEAN CAN U SHOW ME A PIX IF WAT U MEAN
> *


i drew up this a while back from seeing bicycles hop on video they all look like shit because the way the cylinder extends it goes out then under only think lifting the bike off the ground is the weight of the pump and battery. my set up eliminates the fork spring(useless if youre gonna juice IMHO) and pushes down instead of out ill try and make a mock drawing on paint i plan on making a crude mule fork to test the idea once i round up the parts for the airrides


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

OOK I GOT THE HYDROS IN THE BACK GOIN ON MY TRIKE I GOT BONES KIT FOR MY OTHER BIKES FO I WANT IT TO HOP OFF HIGHT WIT OUT ANY HELP


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

this isnt exactly what i had in mind but its close with the cylinders mounted upright they can exert the force downwards this however might call for building a entirely new type of fork that the so called OGs might look down on


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

I GET WAT U TALKIN ABOUT NOW ONLY THING I CANT C IS HOW TO GET THE CYLINDES TO GO ON THE CROWN THEN FORKS LIKE THAT BUT I GET WAT U TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 19 2007, 03:38 PM~8136451
> *I GET WAT U TALKIN ABOUT NOW  ONLY THING I CANT C IS HOW TO GET THE CYLINDES TO GO ON THE CROWN THEN FORKS LIKE THAT BUT I GET WAT U TALKIN ABOUT
> *


there is no crown in this setup its useless in this design


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

??? that really good but ... I dont see it on a show bike if you understand what I mean but for a hopper :0 is the perfect fork for real


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 19 2007, 04:01 PM~8136570
> *??? that really good but ... I dont see it on a show bike if you understand what I mean but for a hopper  :0 is the perfect fork for real
> *


it can be made for show the mule fork ill be making will be rather ghastly but im looking for performance ill worry about looks later.


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 06:06 PM~8136602
> *it can be made for show the mule fork ill be making will be rather ghastly but im looking for performance ill worry about looks later.
> *


yeah the performance is sure that fork is very good but the look :barf:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 19 2007, 04:39 PM~8136793
> *yeah the performance is sure that fork is very good but the look  :barf:
> *


you can make it look pretty i got plans that go far beyond a fork designed for hopping


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 06:43 PM~8136814
> *you can make it look pretty i got plans that go far beyond a fork designed for hopping
> *


that cool but I like the way mine hop so :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 19 2007, 05:20 PM~8137018
> *that cool but I like the way mine hop so  :biggrin:
> *


less broken fenders  better air time


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

clean all my twisted rims  

did you want some twisted spoke :0 

VERY DIRTY HUB  



NOW THAT CLEAN  


all rebuild  looks like news


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

how did you relace them was it easy? i took mine apart waitng to get the lip dipped in gold


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 19 2007, 10:14 PM~8138075
> *how did you relace them was it easy? i took mine apart waitng to get the lip dipped in gold
> *


take 5 hours approximatif to put it in piece , clean it all and rebuilt it


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 19 2007, 08:17 PM~8138092
> *take 5 hours approximatif to put it in piece , clean it all and rebuilt it
> *


Good job le gros.


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 19 2007, 10:47 PM~8138303
> *Good job le gros.
> *


hey hey thanks big  c'est quand on va avoir des photo de ta ride bro jveux voir sa car jaurais p-e une ride pour toi a soir , jeudi :biggrin: call moi si té down


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jun 17 2007, 07:29 PM~8123365
> *:biggrin: that hop
> 
> *


nice hop homie


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 20 2007, 10:21 AM~8140837
> *nice hop homie
> *


thanks  :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 20 2007, 08:21 AM~8140837
> *nice hop homie
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

paint job on my new project will be finish very soon , now the patern is on , waiting to get my candy in and my leafing and is finish  :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Clean shit bro


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

thanksss :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

my lover seat almost finish, need my velvet done by humberto :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

that love seat box is tight hope it comes out clean for you


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 3 2007, 01:56 PM~8226707
> *that love seat box is tight hope it comes out clean for you
> *


I hope too thanks :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

fucken sick boys


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2007, 05:08 PM~8228274
> *fucken sick boys
> *


thanks brother  your frame too will be nice with the paint job and all the part :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

my new project for the show in 2 days like all the time...at the last time :biggrin: 
paint job not finish , only small white strip and clear with flakes


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 13 2007, 07:02 PM~8304737
> *my new project for the show in 2 days like all the time...at the last time :biggrin:
> paint job not finish , only small white strip and clear with flakes
> 
> ...


nice  when it will be all done?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good homies keep up the good work  :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I THINK JOE MONEY GOT MORE BIKES THAN TONYO! :cheesy:


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

thats clean


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 13 2007, 11:53 PM~8305973
> *I THINK JOE MONEY GOT MORE BIKES THAN TONYO! :cheesy:
> *


shuuuuuuuuuuuuuure
:roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 13 2007, 11:53 PM~8305973
> *I THINK JOE MONEY GOT MORE BIKES THAN TONYO! :cheesy:
> *


na not even close 
have u seen that topic were tony took pics of his house every were u go thers a bike evry were i mean like 40 or 30 bikes all over the house


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 3 2007, 08:07 AM~8225162
> *paint job on my new project will be finish very soon , now the patern is on , waiting to get my candy in and my leafing and is finish    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 3 2007, 08:07 AM~8225162
> *paint job on my new project will be finish very soon , now the patern is on , waiting to get my candy in and my leafing and is finish    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 13 2007, 10:02 PM~8305086
> *nice    when it will be all done?
> *


its done now with some little white patern on it and flake , its look nice , I will post some picture tomorow morning  :biggrin: before I go to the show :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 14 2007, 05:40 PM~8308930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 14 2007, 01:53 AM~8305973
> *I THINK JOE MONEY GOT MORE BIKES THAN TONYO! :cheesy:
> *


lolllll I got like 5-6 bikes but I put on each one a custom frame so that alot of work and more money than a street bike but after . I will sell someone for a car  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good thou bro :thumbsup:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 14 2007, 09:57 PM~8309859
> *looks good thou bro  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 3 2007, 08:07 AM~8225162
> *paint job on my new project will be finish very soon , now the patern is on , waiting to get my candy in and my leafing and is finish    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


there a seat post?


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jul 14 2007, 10:26 PM~8310606
> *there a seat post?
> *


no seat post, its a trike with a love seat


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

More More pics it looks clean


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 15 2007, 06:36 PM~8314536
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ey it's my pic ?


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Jul 15 2007, 08:57 PM~8314662
> *ey it's my pic ?
> *


yup :biggrin:  :biggrin: that a really nice picture


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 15 2007, 08:22 AM~8311467
> *no seat post,  its a trike with a love seat
> *


should be a comfortable ride.


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 16 2007, 10:18 AM~8318534
> *yup  :biggrin:    :biggrin: that a really nice picture
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 16 2007, 12:21 PM~8318559
> *should be a comfortable ride.
> *


 :biggrin: for sure but I'm not sure to ride this bike


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

my chrome is done on my d-twist part :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 16 2007, 08:43 PM~8323684
> *:biggrin: for sure but I'm not sure to ride this bike
> *


why not :uh: the body work its in 1/4 :0


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

very clean d-twist :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

bad ass sproket


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 16 2007, 10:58 PM~8323863
> *bad ass sproket
> *


thanks  :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

CLEAN SHIT BRO


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jul 16 2007, 11:16 PM~8324032
> *CLEAN SHIT BRO
> *


thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

more trike for me :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn fo u popin bike like shit 
but are they well done?


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 17 2007, 05:18 PM~8329729
> *damn fo u popin bike like shit
> but are they well done?
> *


no lolllll but its comming


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm working today on my hydraulics setup for more inchs :biggrin: 
I remove my old battrie rack to put a bigger one for 2 battries  

old battrie rack  

new one :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: 1 battrie

 2 battries

new video of how he do really soon , by the end of the day :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

JO PUT THE BATTERIES ON TOP OF THE RACK BESIDE THE PUMP YOU WILL GET MORE HEIGHT.

JO METTRE TES BATTERIES PAR DESSOUS LE RACK AK LE PUMP COMME CA CA PEUT MONTER PLUS HAUT


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 19 2007, 11:49 AM~8823863
> *JO PUT THE BATTERIES ON TOP OF THE RACK BESIDE THE PUMP YOU WILL GET MORE HEIGHT.
> 
> JO METTRE TES BATTERIES PAR DESSOUS LE RACK AK LE PUMP COMME CA CA PEUT MONTER PLUS HAUT
> *


lol that a good idea but all my work is done now , just need to put some screw and test how he swang like this  I told you bro yesterday I will do it :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ata boy quick work


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 19 2007, 12:55 PM~8824270
> *ata boy quick work
> *


loll yup :biggrin: I just need to put my battries on it and test all the shit  :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHoOShcuSYA


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 19 2007, 03:46 PM~8825015
> *:biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHoOShcuSYA
> 
> ...


how come you gotta keep pushing it down


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

too much weight in the back so he want not go down without help lolll


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Where the rest of the projects


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 3 2007, 06:07 PM~8225162
> *paint job on my new project will be finish very soon , now the patern is on , waiting to get my candy in and my leafing and is finish    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



that is very bad ass brotha very different :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 19 2007, 07:55 PM~8828028
> *that is very bad ass brotha  very different :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks , look now how its come out really nice


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup yup wicked paint


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

damn that candy makes a different and i like it good job


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: finaly done :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice cant waite to see it together


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 6 2007, 12:32 PM~8943456
> *Nice cant waite to see it together
> *


yup me too, I'm working on it now


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 6 2007, 01:40 PM~8943482
> *yup me too, I'm working on it now
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Clean bro


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Oct 6 2007, 12:48 PM~8943509
> *Clean bro
> *


thanks!


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 6 2007, 11:20 AM~8943431
> *:biggrin: finaly done  :0
> 
> 
> ...



that thing looks like a couch....lol..... bike looks good though... keep it up!


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 7 2007, 12:46 PM~8947612
> *
> *


 :0 looks good


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 7 2007, 12:46 PM~8947612
> *
> *


 :0 dam thats fuckin tight


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 7 2007, 03:46 PM~8947612
> *
> *


thats one comfortable ride


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

what you think


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

design for a new custom fork and I will get more custom part on with engraving


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for a birthday homie


----------

